# Weight Pulling shows in Georgia



## jennjenn5282

My fiance and I have been training our 2 year old female, Karma, to compete in weight pullin. She is loving it. I just wish that there were more shows around my area. I have talked to a lot of people around here that have never heard of weight pulling and would love to get involved. How would you suggest getting a fun show started around Valdosta, GA? I have confidence that it would bring a huge crowd of people who are wanted to do something fun with there pitts and bull dog breeds.


----------



## SuthernStyles

Yeah nothing goes on around my part either. Im in Dalton ga right at GA, TN line. Although surprisingly our trade center had a bully event a few months ago


----------



## OldFortKennels

Hey I work in Chattanooga and live in Cleveland.

There is going to be an ADBA show in OCT in Ga.


----------



## SuthernStyles

Well were neighbors then aint we? Whats the show your speakin of? And where


----------



## jennjenn5282

Yea I know Cartersville does have shows at least once a year and I will try to attend them from now on but that is still a 5 to 6 hr drive for us (I live about 20 mins from FL). Plus, there are so many people like myself who do not have registered, papered dogs and that is why I suggest the fun shows. I am fixing to start working with PETS and maybe figure out a way to organize shows like this. I just don't know where to start being my family is a novice of weight pullin.


----------



## MoPulldogs

It's not in GA, but it's an APA weight pull event one state over .....

Sportsmix Legends Tour - AM 
Date: 8/7/2010 & 8/8/2010
Location: Columbiana, AL 
Surface / Format: Rails/Carpet/MWPP 
Event Organizer: Ken Flournoy, Lisa Lockhart 
Chief Judge: Terry Davis 
Sponsor(s): Sportsmix, Mid-State Farmers Co-Op 
Prize(s): Ribbons 1st-3rd, Trophies combined both pulls 
Weigh-ins: 8:00-9:00am 
Start Time: 9:15am 
Fees: $16.00 for the first dog, $10.00 for each additional dog

Directions: 
Lodging: America's Best Value 11960 Old Highway 25 Calera, AL 35040. 59.55 + tax ($10 pet fee) 
Other Information: Mid-State Farmers Co-Op

Address: 502 Hwy 70 
Columbiana, AL 35051

There is also one in Eastern Tenn at the end of Sept. APA Pulling Schedule
Events are added all the time so check back every so often


----------

